# Yellow-bellied Sapsucker



## rondv (Aug 17, 2012)

If you ever wondered what the mewing and thumping sound in the forest is, this could be it.
This is a male. He is quite handsome!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 17, 2012)

Beautiful color and detail!


----------



## cornpile (Aug 18, 2012)

One of my favorite birds in the woods,awesome colors.Fine shot


----------



## quinn (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice capture sir!


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 18, 2012)

Beautiful shot. This wasn't taken recently was it? Be odd to be in Ga. this time of year.


----------

